# Police crash caught on tape



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=4c8c0042-24f7-4290-ad1b-3f104237f9ef&f=email


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Good Lord! That was a brutal crash...
If the cop was in that car, you'd be posting this under "Final Tour Of Duty"...
People can be such assholes. So indiscriminate in the way they chance other peoples lives.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I am glad the officer wasn't in the car, and I hope the sh*tbag in the van got paralyzed.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Holy crap! Good thing the officer was clear of the car. I don't think many people could have made it through that one if they were in the cruiser. As for the A$$-bag in the van I hope he had some injuries from that one, it would be symbolic justice. :BE:


----------

